# Honeywell Wifi Thermostat wiring



## chaugh (Aug 22, 2016)

hi guys,

I am upgrading from a Honeywell T8570 to a honeywell RTH9580.

Unfortunately, my old wifi doesnt go by standard codes, instead it is labelled 1-9 with a sticker description on the bottom (which I hope to god is labelled correctly), so I need some help matching up with the codes that the new thermostat uses.

I took a picture here:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

This is my best guess:
50/60Hz = R
24v Com = C
HEAT = W
COOL = Y
FAN COM = G?
FAN I = ??
FAN II = ??
FAN III = ??

my new thermostat has the following wiring:
C (needed)
K
Rc
R (needed)
W(needed)
Y(needed)
G(needed)
W2-Aux/E
Y2
L

any help appciated!


----------

